# Yet one more keychain gadget ?



## DimBeam (Nov 25, 2005)

I love gadgets on my keychain and currently have a Leatherman Micra, Arc AAA-P, and a small spyderco knife. I have room(not really) for one more gadget. What would you make the fourth and last addition?...Thanks


----------



## LowWorm (Nov 25, 2005)

How about one of these nice Tombow XL pens, DimBeam? It's got a hole for a split ring or small lanyard:







http://www.penwa.com/tombow/objectxl.htm

I don't have one, but have had my eye on them for a while...I like the compact form factor and the "write anywhere" ink (like the Fisher pens) it runs on.


----------



## alauda (Nov 25, 2005)

Peter Atwood's PryBaby...really well made and incredibly useful.


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 25, 2005)

prybaby :rock: excellent suggestion, maybe a swisstech utilikey. Take the arc off and put a photon on then you can fit 2 more gadgets on


----------



## tiktok 22 (Nov 25, 2005)

How about a p-38 can opener? Super small and very usefull!


----------



## dfred (Nov 25, 2005)

How about the classic P-38?

Available at most surplus stores for less than $1...


(Dang, in the 3 minutes it took me to find a good link, you beat me to it!  )


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 25, 2005)

Or maybe a Swedish Firesteel depending on where ya take ya keys


----------



## JimH (Nov 25, 2005)

I carry a FireFli flashlight on my keychain. When I show people my EDC lights they are usually most intrigured by my FireFli light. This light is so small it should not count against your number of keychain gadgets. 

JSBURLYS.com carries this light but his sight is temporily inaccessable.


----------



## Solstice (Nov 25, 2005)

While it will have some redundant tools, I absolutely love the Victorinox Signature II and Manager II line. These are the tiny knives that include pens in one side of the handle (in place of the fairly useless toothpick). The pen cartridges are replaceable, all metal and actually write very, very well. 

I can't count how many times I haven't had to search/borrow a pen when I didn't think I'd have needed one. Of course, the small knife and scissors (and screwdriver/bottle opener on the Manager version) come in handy too. 

You can also get the "Midnite" or "Signature Lite" versions which have...dun dun dundun....a red LED light as well instead of the tweezers. Its pretty decent for finding keyholes and barebones navigation with fully dark adapted eyes.

Edit: Quick question- The Prybaby looks good and I may want to get one, but they look a bit on the $$ side for what they are. I found them here:
http://www.moorecutlery.com/CustomKnives/atwood-peter/index.php

Is there a cheaper place to get them?


----------



## falconz (Nov 25, 2005)

Hmmm.... since u already got a multi-tool, a knife and a light, how about a small laser pointer? Can get them a couple of bucks nowadays...Useful for presentations and irritating the hell outta your siblings!


----------



## greenLED (Nov 26, 2005)

a wedding ring?


----------



## Sigman (Nov 26, 2005)

SolarFlare said:


> prybaby :rock: excellent suggestion...


We need a group buy on these!!


----------



## Trashman (Nov 26, 2005)

Pepper spray? Anybody know how safe those key chain pepper spray tubes are? Are they likely to "get ya" when you're prying them out of tight pants pockets?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 26, 2005)

Been wanting to get some of these Pocket Screwdrivers for a while but the shipping is too much if I just get this one item. 

-LT


----------



## bubbacatfish (Nov 26, 2005)

Lunal Tic, what is Lee Valley going to charge for shipping to Japan?


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 26, 2005)

Sigman said:


> We need a group buy on these!!


 
I second that motion :rock: wouldn't mind a bug out bar too and a mini bug out bar!!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 26, 2005)

bubbacatfish said:


> Lunal Tic, what is Lee Valley going to charge for shipping to Japan?



I was going to have them shipped to Texas but even that is $6 and the drivers are only $6.95. Sometimes I'm cheap sometimes not, on this however . . . 

-LT


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 26, 2005)

Solstice said:


> While it will have some redundant tools, I absolutely love the Victorinox Signature II and Manager II line. These are the tiny knives that include pens in one side of the handle (in place of the fairly useless toothpick). The pen cartridges are replaceable, all metal and actually write very, very well.
> 
> I can't count how many times I haven't had to search/borrow a pen when I didn't think I'd have needed one. Of course, the small knife and scissors (and screwdriver/bottle opener on the Manager version) come in handy too.
> 
> ...


Great thread 
I'll 2nd the Manager II which I EDC along with my Jil DD LiON and a Photon Freedom as back-up. Sometimes I swap the Jil with a RAW Ubin and a Firefli as back-up.

I found a good review on Manager II well worth reading. I didn't realize this gadget was so versatile. Like:
"Let’s list the features! This is going to be fun!

- Knife
- Scissor
- Bottle opener
- Phillips screwdriver
- Wire stripper
- Cuticle pusher
- Ruler
- Small flat head screwdriver
- Nail file
- Seat belt cutter
- Orange peel/rind cutter blade
- Pen
- Red LED light
- Lanyard ring "
Here's the link: http://www.epinions.com/content_161730498180#ow

As for pepper spray, I EDC that in my car on the 'real' business end of my Tiger11. Definately would like to get that FireSteel. Can't seem to find a use for those kewl looking prybaby tools, as far as my EDC lifestyle. Might get one for my BOB which also has a nice Swiss Army Knife with can opener and corkscrew


----------



## darkzero (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, first time I seen/heard of one of those Prybaby keychains. I want one now but they seem to have a pretty hefty price on them for what they are. $35 and up? Are they really worth it?


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 26, 2005)

No, they're not worth it, unless of course you want one?

Then they are worth it, its a tool that is well thought out. I want one too , Infact I want the prybaby the bug out bar and the mini bug out too. 

Atwood is a professional tool maker , but because he makes all his products personally, supplies are limited, hence the price. If its your job then you have to make a living from it. 

Group buy :rock:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 26, 2005)

I saw a 3-4" keychain sized pry bar in an old thread but can't find it now with search on the fritz. It was >only< $20 and IIRC showed up on EBay from time to time.

-LT


----------



## Grox (Nov 27, 2005)

Prybaby group buy? Count me in! Even if there could be a CPF edition (similar to the TAD edition but of course with different features) I would love to be in on this!


----------



## Trashman (Nov 27, 2005)

I'll admit that those Prybabies are really cool, but in what situations do you guys foresee them coming in handy? I've already got a screwdriver on my Swisstech Utili-key (awesome key tool!), but those round screwdrivers really look neat and would make great gifts. I might end up getting some of those. Great link, thanks!


----------



## bubbacatfish (Nov 27, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> I was going to have them shipped to Texas but even that is $6 and the drivers are only $6.95. Sometimes I'm cheap sometimes not, on this however . . .
> 
> -LT



Lunal Tic, are you IN Texas or Japan? I'm about 1/2hr away from a Lee Valley location, actually I was in Lee Valley this past week with a family member & she bought a package of those screwdivers to give to her husband to give away as stocking stuffers. I want to return for another copy of Pocket Ref (really cool) so could likely get a package for you but not sure how much cheaper it would be, could probably tape them to a sheet of paper & send regular mail to you but weight might make it a couple of bucks??

Lemme know.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 27, 2005)

How about a keychain electronic whistle that emits 120db


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 27, 2005)

bubbacatfish said:


> Lunal Tic, are you IN Texas or Japan? I'm about 1/2hr away from a Lee Valley location, actually I was in Lee Valley this past week with a family member & she bought a package of those screwdivers to give to her husband to give away as stocking stuffers. I want to return for another copy of Pocket Ref (really cool) so could likely get a package for you but not sure how much cheaper it would be, could probably tape them to a sheet of paper & send regular mail to you but weight might make it a couple of bucks??
> 
> Lemme know.




I'm physically IN Japan but will be in Texas for the holidays. I use my Mom's address for most mailings and she forwards them to Japan. She's a real trooper. 

*If * you go back by there and *if* it's not too much trouble to pick up a set, I would be very appreciative. Only thing is that I only have credit card backed Paypal. Would that work? If it's too much trouble I'll just keep poking around there until I find something else I want then ship them together. I know it's not that much $$ in the grand scheme of things it's just a visceral response I have to paying close to the purchase price of an item in shipping.

Thanks for the offer either way it works out.
-LT


----------



## Xenon (Nov 27, 2005)

Can someone help identify who manufactures this tool? Looks like half a Micra :huh:


----------



## SolarFlare (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks like a "minimaster" made by Kutmaster (utica cutlery co.)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 27, 2005)

SolarFlare said:


> Looks like a "minimaster" made by Kutmaster (utica cutlery co.)


 
Thank you SolarFlare.

Seems like a rare keychain tool, did a search on ebay for 'minimaster' and came up with only one listing. Did another search on Kutmaster and they do have some cool looking tools.


----------



## GiveMeLight (Nov 27, 2005)

Another recommendation for the Victorinox Manager II. For my own EDC, I prefer the Midnite Minichamp II for a couple more tools.(same frame size, but one liner thicker than the Manager II to accomodate the extra tools). 
Most used tools? Pen, emergency blade (wharncliff shape), scissors, magnetic tip mini-phillips driver, cut & picker blade.


----------



## rycen (Nov 27, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Can someone help identify who manufactures this tool? Looks like half a Micra :huh:




That tool is made by coast.


----------



## bubbacatfish (Nov 28, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> I'm physically IN Japan but will be in Texas for the holidays. I use my Mom's address for most mailings and she forwards them to Japan. She's a real trooper.
> 
> *If * you go back by there and *if* it's not too much trouble to pick up a set, I would be very appreciative. Only thing is that I only have credit card backed Paypal. Would that work? If it's too much trouble I'll just keep poking around there until I find something else I want then ship them together. I know it's not that much $$ in the grand scheme of things it's just a visceral response I have to paying close to the purchase price of an item in shipping.
> 
> ...



I had to go look, PayPal website says personal accounts cannot recieve credit card or debit deposits (is there a 3rd kind I can receive??) so I guess that is out. Funny, even though I've never sold anything with PayPal (never really sold anything for that matter) I just assumed I could have money sent to me if I did, I don't get it - do you have to get a business account to receive funds through paypal?

Sorry Lunal Tic, at least for now there's not much to do (suppose I should figure out the whole PayPal thing out if I ever want to sell off some flashlights or knives). 

If you really only want a couple & if I get back before Christmas & decide they'd make a good stocking stuffers I'll send ya a couple just for the hell of it.

Later.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the mentions guys.  I have Prybabies in stock right now in the basic configuration, XL version with the bend, and the spanner version for Strider folding knives. Also have some special ones with tritium inserts......


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe a USB Hub? I carry my keys on a small carabiner, with a Leatherman Micra, Arc AAA and a small magnifying glass/loupe, and ranger bands.

Prybabies are nice.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 28, 2005)

bubbacatfish said:


> I had to go look, PayPal website says personal accounts cannot recieve credit card or debit deposits (is there a 3rd kind I can receive??) so I guess that is out. Funny, even though I've never sold anything with PayPal (never really sold anything for that matter) I just assumed I could have money sent to me if I did, I don't get it - do you have to get a business account to receive funds through paypal?
> 
> Sorry Lunal Tic, at least for now there's not much to do (suppose I should figure out the whole PayPal thing out if I ever want to sell off some flashlights or knives).
> 
> ...



No worries and thanks for checking. I don't really know much about Paypal except that it's a necessary evil at this point in e-commerce. I use a credit card rather than my bank account because I'm hoping I'll have more recourse if something should foul up.

I'll keep poking around their site to see if I can find something else to bundle with my order to make it work for me. I appreciate the offer of a couple but if I accept I may miss something I really really need on their site.  

Anyway thanks again,
-LT


----------



## bubbacatfish (Nov 28, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> No worries and thanks for checking. I don't really know much about Paypal except that it's a necessary evil at this point in e-commerce. I use a credit card rather than my bank account because I'm hoping I'll have more recourse if something should foul up.
> 
> I'll keep poking around their site to see if I can find something else to bundle with my order to make it work for me. I appreciate the offer of a couple but if I accept I may miss something I really really need on their site.
> 
> ...




Lunal Tic, as you say, no worries.

I could shop there once or twice a month and likely never run out of things I want to buy - the place is like crack...


----------



## JimH (Nov 28, 2005)

I EDC a McFeely's Pocketwrench II. I highly recommend it - damned handy tool. The pry bar is really sturdy and also works on all those big screws that take a quarter to turn them.


----------



## wallyrulz (Nov 28, 2005)

Flash drive

Sharpie mini


----------



## sotyakr (Nov 29, 2005)

Was in the local Target yesterday, and they had a Swiss+Tech 512MB flash drive / 9 in 1 MicroPro tool combo 
on sale (through 12/3) for about $38 which seemed like a pretty good deal (only a couple bucks more than the 256MB version they also had). Might be kind of a handy pocket or B.O.B. widget to have.


----------



## Brangdon (Dec 2, 2005)

SolarFlare said:


> its a tool that is well thought out.


Do you think so? I have a PryBaby. I find it a bit too short, so that it is hard to get enough leverage. A bit too thick and wide, making it inconvenient for wallet-carry. The bottle-opener doesn't really work - it's a u-shaped recess about half-way down the tool, so you lose half the leverage. I like the idea, but I think the design could be improved.


----------



## SolarFlare (Dec 2, 2005)

Well if it was thinner and longer it would obviously be bendier. I think the length of it is fine for what its intended for, its not meant to be a crowbar. I just think its elegant and the "tools" are nicely arranged in the available space. Theres always room for improvement, and if you ask Mr. Atwood nicely, he might even make one exactly how you want it


----------



## simbad (Dec 2, 2005)

I have ordered a Prybaby on last Tuesday and I received it today, I like the simple design, not too heavy considering is 4mm thick. The S30V steel seems to be very hard.
Peter Atwood is a very nice guy to deal with.


----------



## James S (Dec 2, 2005)

what about the Utilikey


----------



## SolarFlare (Dec 2, 2005)

I like the utilikey, I mentioned it post #4, however if ever there was a tool with room for improvement thats it. If you wanna use the bottle opener you better have skin like rhinos feet, cause you'll find the handle for the bottle opener is a combo edge blade


----------



## Makarov (Dec 2, 2005)

SolarFlare said:


> I like the utilikey, I mentioned it post #4, however if ever there was a tool with room for improvement thats it. If you wanna use the bottle opener you better have skin like rhinos feet, cause you'll find the handle for the bottle opener is a combo edge blade


I was a the birthday of my cousins daughter last night, and I got the job of putting the battery into her new trainset. The cover was fastened with a phillips in the deep narrow cimney of the train, so the screwdriver on the Leatherman didn't fit. I just popped out the Utilikey and voila  
Afterwards, my cousin and one of the other men at the birthday checked it out and commented on how useful it looked, but after closer examination the comment was "Hey, this one makes you bleed for the beer..." :naughty:

My cousin wanted me to buy him 2 pcs anyways, one for him and one for his father. (And he doesn't know, but I'm giving him a Photon Freedom Micro for his upcoming birthday )


----------



## teststrips (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't drink so my utili-key is perfect for me!! I've taken out 100s of screws, the philips does really well on most screws (including PC screws) and eye-glass screws are fixable with the mini flat blade - my family has bad eyes, and I'm the go-to guy when it comes to fixing glasses... and about anything else for that matter. Since it is the size/shape of a key it works perfectly on my keys which are always with me.

I usually have a full sized blade on my belt, but if I don't, the knife on the utilikey can get the job done... it seems to really work great on the stupid sealed plastic containers that just about everything small comes in now.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sigman said:


> We need a group buy on these!!


Ditto on the Prybaby GB... :thumbsup:


----------



## xtalman (Dec 5, 2005)

LowWorm said:


> How about one of these nice Tombow XL pens, DimBeam? It's got a hole for a split ring or small lanyard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested in a keychain pen too. I was looking at putting the Fisher necklace pens on a key ring, or one of the Inka pens:






http://www.inkacorp.com

Wish I could see these first-hand without purchasing them first.


----------



## LowWorm (Dec 6, 2005)

Good looking pen, xtalman - I agree, would be nice if Inka had some dealers carrying the pen for checking it out. The only thing I'd be wary of is losing the pen part as it can come detached from the keychain ring.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 6, 2005)

FYI, dimensions of the Inka pen:

Without the ring it is about 3.1" closed. The full size pen is 5". The diameter is 3/8".


----------



## nethiker (Dec 6, 2005)

Great thread!

I really like the Tombow pen and Prybaby. 

If you have room for one more gadget on your key ring, how about a camcorder? Says it's also a MP3 player and data storage.


----------



## sotyakr (Dec 6, 2005)

Hmmm, just thinking about all of the situations at work where a Prybaby would be a great little tool. Hmmmm.


----------



## simbad (Dec 6, 2005)

I use my Prybaby and my Arc AAA-P more than any other tool/light everyday, that is because I carry them on my keychain with the truck keys.


----------



## Stormdrane (Dec 6, 2005)

How about a lanyard made with about 10 feet of paracord? I keep one on my keychain. I made mine out of olive drab paracord added a Schmuckatelli pewter skull and a swivel clip. I let the lanyard hang out of my pocket for quick retrieval of my keys and I can untie it if I need to.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Stormdrane/odflatskullclip.jpg


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 8, 2005)

Just picked up one of the Tombow pens. I ordered it based on the picture here. It's a good bit bigger than I had thought so here's a comparison photo for you if you're thinking about ordering one.







-LT


----------



## LowWorm (Dec 8, 2005)

Lunal Tic, great photo - though the pen looks a bit big compared to the Arc, it seems about the same size as a Fisher Bullet Pen. 

How do you like the pen? Easy to write with? Is it heavy or light or about right?


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 9, 2005)

nethiker said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I really like the Tombow pen and Prybaby.
> 
> If you have room for one more gadget on your key ring, how about a camcorder? Says it's also a MP3 player and data storage.



Holy...

There have been mini "pen cams" for awhile now, but not with specs like that! And an actual display?

I suppose if you just stripped the camera and RAM out of a camera phone, and the second tiny color LCD on the outside of some flip phones, it would be about that size, but to see it on it's own is wild.

Real life is outstripping 007 and Star Trek at an ever increasing pace...


----------



## teststrips (Dec 9, 2005)

I gave up on the keychain pen... could not find one that I actually liked. I did find an alternative though - the wallet pen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7569051170

hasn't arrived yet, but I'll try the Arc size comparison too.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 9, 2005)

LowWorm said:


> Lunal Tic, great photo - though the pen looks a bit big compared to the Arc, it seems about the same size as a Fisher Bullet Pen.
> 
> How do you like the pen? Easy to write with? Is it heavy or light or about right?




Arc 12.76mm dia. 69.94mm length
Tombow 11.88mm dia. 104.65mm closed

Writes well but has the gunk at the tip syndrome that may clear with time. The weight is about right but lighter than you'd think. I've only had it a little while so I'm still getting used to it. One thing though, it won't be going on my keychain, too much already there.






Hope this helps a little.
-LT


----------



## sotyakr (Dec 9, 2005)

My, fresh out of the (heat treating) oven Prybaby should be in it's way today. Since I'm left-handed, I was happy to see that Peter also offers a version that's ground backwards. Guess I shouldn't be so excited about a little slab of metal, but it seems like such an elegant one. Can't wait to try it out at work.

If the Prybaby XL were offered in a left-handed version, I would've gotten that, but understandably it would be a bit more complicated to produce that variation. Then again there's the Micro Bug Out Bar...


----------



## KAM (Dec 9, 2005)

Stormdrane said:


> How about a lanyard made with about 10 feet of paracord? I keep one on my keychain. I made mine out of olive drab paracord added a Schmuckatelli pewter skull and a swivel clip. I let the lanyard hang out of my pocket for quick retrieval of my keys and I can untie it if I need to.
> 
> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Stormdrane/odflatskullclip.jpg



Nice, is there a tutorial on the net for this style of lanyard?


----------



## KAM (Dec 9, 2005)

xtalman said:


> I'm interested in a keychain pen too. I was looking at putting the Fisher necklace pens on a key ring, or one of the Inka pens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a review:
http://www.dansdata.com/inka.htm


----------



## xochi (Dec 10, 2005)

Those bagel screwdrivers sure do look alot like spark plug gap tools.


----------



## xtalman (Dec 11, 2005)

KAM said:


> Here's a review:
> http://www.dansdata.com/inka.htm



Thanks. I bought a Cross Ion on clearance yesterday, but it's really too bulky for my keychain. His comments were interesting, but if I carried a Fisher pen separately I'd lose it. The Tombow looks like I'd have to disconnect it from my keychain before writing with it. The Fisher neckchain pen looks like it might work. I'll probably go ahead and buy that or the Inka at some time.


----------



## wastedagen (May 25, 2010)

I often get carried away with what I want to have as EDC on my keyring. At present this is what i'm carring:






S/S Wee LED torch

Micro Widgy Bar

S/S Peanut Lighter


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for these links. Nifty tools.


----------



## justjim (May 28, 2010)

xtalman said:


> Thanks. I bought a Cross Ion on clearance yesterday, but it's really too bulky for my keychain. His comments were interesting, but if I carried a Fisher pen separately I'd lose it. The Tombow looks like I'd have to disconnect it from my keychain before writing with it. The Fisher neckchain pen looks like it might work. I'll probably go ahead and buy that or the Inka at some time.



i've had an inka on my keychain for several years. the main advantage with the inka is that you can quickly remove it from the keychain; however, you need to perform a few connections to put it into it's full size configuration. this only takes 10-15 seconds, but it's an additional step. even so, i think this is better than not being able to quickly remove it from the keychain. if you could combine the inka's quick removal capability with the tombow's retraction action, that would be ideal.


----------



## tcr03 (May 28, 2010)

wastedagen said:


> I often get carried away with what I want to have as EDC on my keyring. At present this is what i'm carring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i was just going to suggest checking out CountyComm.com. i love there stuff.

id go with the pocket widgy bar though for more leverage.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 28, 2010)

my favorite keychain accessory is my Tritium stick.

Makes finding the keys in the dark really easy.


----------



## bjt3833 (May 28, 2010)

Whoa talk about return from the dead, y'all notice this thread was started almost 5 years ago?

I sure hope Dimbeam has filled that slot on his keychain by now.


----------



## wastedagen (May 28, 2010)

tcr03 said:


> i was just going to suggest checking out CountyComm.com. i love there stuff.
> 
> id go with the pocket widgy bar though for more leverage.



Yeah I have a homemade pocket widgy bar made out of Half Hard Stainless Steel round my neck with my works security pass. I don't always have my keys on me. As good and useful as it is, it doesn't have the same panas as an original Pocket Widgy bar. I will probably end up buying one.






Raw Nickel Silver LED Torch

Orange Sharpie

5" Stainless Steel Rule Bought a 6" rule and cut it down :twothumbs


----------



## WeAreNotAlone (Aug 22, 2010)

DimBeam said:


> *I love gadgets on my keychain and currently have a Leatherman Micra, Arc AAA-P, and a small spyderco knife. I have room(not really) for one more gadget.* What would you make the fourth and last addition?...Thanks



This is directed at those who like to have alot of things swinging from their keychains...

Keep in mind that *weight beyond a couple of keys* is *NOT good for the ignition lock assembly.*

*You want to keep things, the weight of things on your keychain to the bare minimum.*

Issues caused by Ignition lock wear that I've seen over the years:

1: Safety... Steering wheel lock re-engaging as you're driving down the road.

2: Car losing power to ignition circuit while driving. Engine dies and you lose power steering within a second or two. No engine=No power steering.
( You also lose power assist on the brakes once the vacuum (or _hydraulic_ ) reservoir has been depleted. This said it takes several applications of the brakes to deplete the reservoir so in 99% of cases a person would have stopped the car. 
The only time I could see this being a issue is going down a steep grade where there is NO place to pull off on the shoulder and you've depleted the reservoir. At that point you have manual brakes that are designed for power assist- without the power assist. 
(Better have some pretty strong leg muscles at that point- To illustrate this park on a hill that has no traffic and allow yourself PLENTY of room to stop... With the engine OFF, pump the brakes about 5-7 times till they get HARD... then proceed down the hill.. You will notice it takes allot of pedal pressure to get the car to stop.)

3: So much play that car starter will not engage.

PS: For those that trade cars often, There is a real danger from cars that have ignition switch assemblies that have excessive play in them. 

Danger?
Imagine your wife/sweetheart on a narrow two lane road and someone coming the other way has just lost power/power assit... due to a worn out ignition switch.

.


----------



## znarfcram (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, how about one more _key _for your gadget...
http://www.instructables.com/id/Swiss-Army-Keys-Key-and-Leatherman-Mod/






Lately, i find this the handiest little mini multi-tool:
http://www.multitool.org/leatherman-tool-group/keychain-tools/leatherman-squirt-e4.html






*Tools Included:*


420HC Clip Point Knife
Spring-action Needlenose Pliers
Electrical Wire Cutters
Wire Strippers: 20GA, 18GA, 16GA, 14GA, and 12GA
Extra-small Screwdriver
Small Screwdriver
Phillips Screwdriver
Wood/Metal File
Bottle Opener
Tweezers
 
Got mine as a Radio Shack clearance item for $5 when they went bankrupt here in Canada, wish I bought a couple more.


----------



## znarfcram (Sep 14, 2010)

deleted - double post


----------



## De-Lux (Sep 23, 2010)

Peak Eiger Power Level #1 wide beam with 10180 lug style body!
Boker KeyComm knife and an Inka pen


----------

